# Two head topper planned.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I can't draw but I can cut and paste. New topper project it will be carved in either butternut or Alaskan yellow cedar. Not sure yet. Butternut if I do not paint. If I am going to use paint for the feathers I will go with the cedar. The wood color will be great for the beak. I have much to do in the next few weeks so may not get started tell after Thanksgiving. And a light brown wash should do well on the bear.


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

wow , i cant wait to see the progress of this .


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice idea .like the eagle and bear.

certainly a different approach which is always good to see and think the contrasting colours should enhance the look


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

A very cool concept! Looking forward to seeing it progress


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks a good project Randy, cut / paste is a gerat way of working - I always work that way but use a app on my ipad called

Sketchbook Pro I find it invaluable for making patters it's versatility is amazing and not too difficult to get into.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I see a First Nation idea in this. Perhaps you could do some symbols burned on the shaft as well.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Cool idea. Alaskan yellow cedar is a nice wood if you get the fine grained old growth stuff.

Rodney


----------

